# Ingi-Zeugs in der Arena



## Kemsyt (6. September 2007)

Hi Leute!

Hab zu dem Thema bis jezz nichts konkretes gefunden, falls ich was übersehen habe wär ich über einen entsprechenden link hoch erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage:

Kann ein Ingi seine Sachen auch in der Arena nutzen? 

Wenn nein, .......Schade^^
Wenn ja,  .........Gilt das für alle Teile , bzw für welche? 


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!!

Mfg, Kemsyt


----------



## Bellringer (10. September 2007)

Kemsyt schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab zu dem Thema bis jezz nichts konkretes gefunden, falls ich was übersehen habe wär ich über einen entsprechenden link hoch erfreut
> 
> ...



Man kann KEINE Ingenieursgegenstände in der Arena benutzen, welche dir irgendwelche Vorteile bringen.
z. B. kannst du den Gürtel der Unverwundbarkeit natürlich NICHT benutzen. 
Hühnern geht auch nicht.


----------



## Thorakk (13. September 2007)

Bellringer schrieb:


> Man kann KEINE Ingenieursgegenstände in der Arena benutzen, welche dir irgendwelche Vorteile bringen.
> z. B. kannst du den Gürtel der Unverwundbarkeit natürlich NICHT benutzen.
> Hühnern geht auch nicht.




Also...hab mir den Gürtel der Unverwundbarkeit von nem Gnomen-Ingi bauen lassen (bin selbst Goblin-Ingi) und verwende den Gürtel täglich in der Arena. Ist wirklich sehr sehr nice...

Also, es geht!

Den Goblin-Raketenwerfer benutz ich ebenfalls.


----------



## Nichtskönner (13. September 2007)

is ja cool^^


----------



## Bellringer (17. September 2007)

Thorakk schrieb:


> Also...hab mir den Gürtel der Unverwundbarkeit von nem Gnomen-Ingi bauen lassen (bin selbst Goblin-Ingi) und verwende den Gürtel täglich in der Arena. Ist wirklich sehr sehr nice...
> 
> Also, es geht!
> 
> Den Goblin-Raketenwerfer benutz ich ebenfalls.



Komisch ... bei mir kommt "Ihr könnt diesen Gegenstand in der Arena nicht benutzen" (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Thorakk (24. September 2007)

Bellringer schrieb:


> Komisch ... bei mir kommt "Ihr könnt diesen Gegenstand in der Arena nicht benutzen" (oder so ähnlich)



?? Komisch...

kann die Gegenstände wirklich benutzen... oO

Ist wirklich extrem nice, 4000 hp mehr - nur schlecht wenns schief geht. Da bekommt man nämlich mehr dmg und ist sofort tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolfyWolf (25. September 2007)

Raketenwerfer funktioniert, alles andere ungetestet, aber so sachen wie manatrankeinspritzng funktionieren leider net


----------



## Ichliebebuffed (3. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann das ebenfalls bestätigen:

-Raketenwerfer
-Stiefel (irgendwas mit Xtreme^^)
-Gürtel der Unverwundbarkeit

funktionieren. BIn mir grad nicht sicher, manchmal benutz mein Arenapartner eine Netz, aber weiß net ob man das als igni herstellen kann. 

Das Huhn funktioniert leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


________________________________________
Ich <3 buffed


----------



## Apex (3. Oktober 2007)

kann es sein, dess ebei manchen leuten einige items funzen udnb ei anderen nicht ? weil bin gnom ingi und kann nur sagen bei mir funz nicht eines der items werder der gürtel noch die steifel oder sonst eines meiner spielzeuge


----------



## Zhadrak (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Gnomen-Ingi. 

Weltvergrößerer (bin Taure) geht nicht. 

Die "kleinen" Raketenstiefel funktionieren auch nicht, obwohl ich mal einen Jäger gesehen hab der damit weggesprintet ist, wahrscheinlich mit den Raketenstiefeln xtreme aus der DK. Ist aber schon was her, ka ob´s generft wurde.

Ich hab "gehört" der Gürtel soll auch funktionieren, nie getestet. 

Geflügelisierer funktioniert nicht, obwohl die Ausdauer recht nice ist. Da nehm ich aber doch lieber das violette Abzeichen, die Arkanresi ist was besser als 4 Ausdauer. 

Kann jemand da was zu sagen, möglichst auch aus aktueller Quelle?


----------



## Gothren (10. Oktober 2007)

Apex schrieb:


> kann es sein, dess ebei manchen leuten einige items funzen udnb ei anderen nicht ? weil bin gnom ingi und kann nur sagen bei mir funz nicht eines der items werder der gürtel noch die steifel oder sonst eines meiner spielzeuge



Gürtel funzt zu 100% benutze ich täglich...


----------



## Wonko (16. Oktober 2007)

Jo, der Gürtel funktioniert auf jeden Fall!

Geflügelisierer leider nicht. Find das schon ein bisschen unfair, da ja anscheinend der Raketenwerfer funktioniert...


----------



## Thorakk (16. Oktober 2007)

Wonko schrieb:


> Jo, der Gürtel funktioniert auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Geflügelisierer leider nicht. Find das schon ein bisschen unfair, da ja anscheinend der Raketenwerfer funktioniert...



der raketenwerfer ist leider nicht so toll in der arena. Wenns ein instant-cast wäre, dann schon. Aber 2.5 sec casttime & bei der kleinsten berührung wird der cast abgebrochen.

Die 45 ausdauer sind nice, aber zu mehr ist der raketenwerfer (leider) nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Oktober 2007)

RaketenStiefel xTReeme - aus dk

funken zu 20000000% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


benutz die immer

geflügel ding funkt nicht (hat kolege getestet)
schurmpfstrahler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 funkt auch nicht ^^

raketending funkt (hab den mal abbekommen ^^)

gürtel weis ich nicht da ich den noch nicht habe


----------

